# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Agim Doçi

## Agim Doçi

U privatizua vargu!

Hej milet!
Dallkaukë, letrarë, bejtexhinj dhe poet
Mblidhuni tek Sheshi i Poezisë!
Erdhi momenti i shumëpritur
Privatizohen vargjet, vjerrshat, poezitë
poemat, balladat e vlerat e Letërsisë,
merrini Antologjitë Letrare ku janë e ku nuk janë
fillojmë nga ato të shkruarat në pergamenë
nga autorë me emra të lashtë Taukrik, Taulant
Vraufrik, Hespant, Iprisht, Ibrisht
Ecni ndër shekuj tek poetët me mbiemra
justinianë dhe bizantinë 
Zarisht, Bogdan, Ylenec, Jeronim,
ndaluni tek arbëreshët e Moresë
Gavril, Derad, Pal, Muzak, apo Golem
Blini Fishtën, shisni Koliqin, një Mjéd ndrrohet me dy Migjen!
Mblidhuni të gjithë me lajmërimin tem!
Do ndrrohet Naimi, Chajupi,Prenushi dhe Shantoja
Me poezi shkruar nga Mao Y dhe Go Mo Zhoja(!)
Mblidhuni pra mos humbisni rastin!
Sot hapet Tenderi i Privatizimit Epokal!
Tek Sheshi i Poezisë
Shisni Ismail Kadarenë dhe blini poetin Fekal!
Ka dalë nga gjiri i popullit!
Gjyshi i tij ka qenë Këshilltar në Hekal!
Bile dhe kryetar fronti...kryeçoban i dhisë!
Rapsod i orëve të para, që me porosi të partisë..
diskretitoj puçistat në gjirin e ushtrisë..
Nxitoni se vargjet po mbarohen!
Poemat shiten, blihen, privatizohen!
Kurvat e Poezisë krihen, zbukurohen
gëzohen, pasurohen!
Në bordellet e vargut të thyer...
Mos humbisni rastin!
Poezinë kombëtare për ta këmbyer.
Nesër do privatizojmë Historinë!
Do këmbejmë Korçën e Gjirokastrën
të bëjmë Vorio Epirinë!
Mos humbisni rastin! 
Sot privatizojmë Poezinë!
Nesër Historinë, Gjeografinë, emrat e mbiemrat!..etj.etj.
Nesër!...
Nesër ama!..pastaj?..
Pastaj na mbetet të privatizojmë Atdheun!
Dreqi le ta haj!
Jepen falas Eposi i Kreshnikëve
Legjenda e Murimit!
Është rinovuar koncepti për Atdheun!
Tani kemi Bashkimin Europian
Atje mund të futemi pa Skënderbeun(!)
Gjin Bue Shpatën, Kont Uranin
Adem Jasharin, Zahirin, se vallah na lodhën.
Privatizojmë fushat dhe malet e mandej
privatizojmë Kosovën!!!
(Oj medet!)
Si dikur Plavë e Guci..
Shkodrën e bëjmë Zonë të Lirë
(pa dalje në det..)
ndoshta e lemë të shkoj me Mal të Zi.
Hej milet!
Mblidhuni tek Sheshi i Poezisë!
Privatizohet vargu atdhetarë!
Shitet me shumicë ! 
Mblidhini kursimet tuaja shqiptarë!
Ejani dhe bleni vargjet me rimë, pa rimë.
Se Antologia do muroset si Rozafa dhe jashtë do ti lëmë vetëm një sisë...
Ka ardhur Koha e Mbrapshtë
Të pijmë qumësht të konservuar nga punishtet e Greqisë
Mblidhuni të gjithë 
në Sheshin e Poezisë!


Agim Doçi

----------


## Der Albaner

zoti Agim
desha vetem te te pergezoj per kete hymn te " tregut te lire" artistik dhe spiritual.
Jeni  klassik dhe rebel

Me pershendetje prej nje shqiptari
Bledi

----------


## wittstar

Mr Agim.Pranoni komplimentat e mija per kete krijim tuajin.
Jane vargje qe desheroj ti lexoj perseri!
Thanks

----------


## kolombi

*Letrës së bardhë…
*
Ajo që mbeti gjithë jetën e virgjër
Më ra në dorë krejt rastësisht.
Dhe unë rrugaçi i poezive
E zhvirgjërova përfundimisht

*Katër stinët
*
Katër stinët e krrusura,
ecin e ndrrohen pafundsisht
Mbyllet viti, fillon tjetri,
e kështu çapitemi në pafundsi...
Si buall i palodhur,
mpreha pendën në letër sinqerisht
Dhe doja që me afshin e shpirtit,
t'a falja njerzve veç Dashuri!

*UNË DHE “POETËT”*

Ama "poetë" ishin ahere,
kur thurnin hymne për Partinë!
Tani liria është prapa dere,
Ata më shajnë veç Shqipërinë!

Ndaj dhashë e dhashë e më s'durova!
Duke e lënë at' vend të lik!
"Poetëve" vendin ua lëshova
Përplasa derën, e thashë: - Po ik!

Kalova udhë, kalova dete
Më ngjante vendi si një greminë!
E morra vargun, dhe vrava vehten,
rrëzuar jam sot mbi vetminë!

Kur të kujtohen që unë kam ikur
Do jetë shumë vonë, por s'ka rëndsi!
Më mirë larg tyre, Qiri Pa-fikur
Se bajgë e shkelur, pa Poezi!

*Banale*

Kur ju të tjerët
arrini deri tek endrrat
dhe të nesërmen
i tregoni të lumtur.
Unë i jetoj endrrat e mija
bile dhe tuajat.
Padyshim që këtu
ua kam futur!..

*Lajthitje poetike
*
Nëse një femër mrekullohet
Vetëm nga vargu im i thjeshtë
Unë jam Romeo që dashurohem
Sapo të bëhet ajo Xhulietë!....

Sepse e di se çfarë është endrra
Dhe dashurinë unë e kuptoj!
sa fantastike që ësht' femra
E di veç ZOTI që e krijoi!

Unë mirë e di çfarë do një grua!
Një fjal të ngrohtë dhe çiltërsi.
Brenda në shishe më futi mua!
Se isha Djalli në Dashuri!.....

----------


## oliinter

Thone se heronjte lindin njehere ne 100 vjet ndersa une them se njerezit si AGIM DOCI lindin njehere vetem.

----------


## ajzberg

Zoti Agim 
Te pershendes per poezine e bukur qe na sjell.
KURRE ndjnjat s do te mundin te na i privatizojne.Nuk jam poet por pelqej poezin pelqej lirne ,pelqej shqiptarine. 

Poezine se shesim
Po te duan u japim gishtin e mesit

----------


## riza2008

Letrës së bardhë

Ajo që mbeti gjithë jetën e virgjër
Më ra në dorë krejt rastësisht...
Dhe unë rrugaçi i poezive
E çvirgjërova përfundimisht.

----------


## riza2008

Unë milingonë kam qejf të isha
Sa forcë të madhe ajo ka!
Se mban mbi supe të tilla pesha
Shtatë herë nga vetja më të mëdha

Do kisha qejf të isha buall
Të çel ugaret ku mbillet drithë
Të hiqja pas qerret me gurë
Të kishte Bukë..Bukë për të gjithë!

S'do ishte keq të isha zog
Dhe krahë të kisha për fluturim
Por jo ama të isha korb,
që kërmat ha në pikëllim...

Dhe peshk me hala do ta pranoja
në det të kripur...o në liqen,
por midis shokëve kurrë s'do doja
të isha unë një peshkaqen!

Ndaj jam më i lumturi shqiptar
Madje dhe shkruaj poezi.
Se mbaj mbi supe të thjeshtën fjalë
Të madhërishmen fjal' NJERI.

Gusht 1986

----------


## Artson

*Nuk e njoh zotin Agim, perceptoj vetem kete AGIM mes vargjesh shperthyese.

Mbeta i mahnitur, flm edhe njehere !*

----------


## Agim Doçi

Vellimin poetik "Rrezuar mbi vetmine" qe botova kohet e fundit e dhurova.Nuke e shita! Nuk e shita se nuk bej biznes me vargjet e mia. Ma poshte po hedh disa nga keto krijime. Ju kerkoj ndjese per kohen qe o harxhoni duke lexuar.
Respekt te gjitheve

DIVERSIONIZËM…..

i shkela telat e kufirit shpirtëror
dhe hyra në poezi me varg “interesant”
u dënova: - Me pushkatim vjerrshëror!
bile Gjykata e Poetëve më quajti diversant!...

E pranova dënimin se më erdhi mirë
Po ende nuk kam zgjedhur ku do më flakin
Nëse at Fishtën e hodhën në Lumin Kir...
mua nëpër këngë le të ma coptojnë shtatin!...



Istambul maj 2004



ZHGËNJIMI I POETIT

E dija botën shumë të sinqertë
Dhe vehten time – një pjesëz të saj!
Por kur zhgënjehesh, s‘qenka e lehtë
Të ulërij apo të qaj?!……

U fola njerzve gjithmonë ndër sy!
Kaq hidhur vallë u erdhi vërtetë?….
Zhgënjimi im, I madh për Ty
Ndaj thashë: -  Ti botë je e padrejtë!

Ndaj kërkoj, sot po kërkoj
Nga ju të gjithë një fjalë të ngrohtë
Dhe nuk dyshoj, aspak s‘dyshoj
Nuk ekziston një  tjetër Botë….

Dhe qielli, edhe toka
Dhe bora lart në mal
Dhe dielli do të thosha
Dhe deti plot me val‘
Dhe shiu me gjëmime
Dhe era me furtunë
Janë pjesë e botës time
Ashtu siç jam dhe unë!

Pra njerëz shumë ju dua!
Më doni edhe Ju!!!
Të gjitha dashuritë
Shijojini këtu!
Dhe flakni tej mëritë!
Të bëhemi më të mirë
Në doni që fëmijtë
Të jenë vërtetë të lirë
  MËRGIMTAR
Eh ç’më vdiqën baballarët 
jashtë truallit të gjithë!
Ku t’ua gjej varret, eshtrat 
ku ju prehen baballarëve?
Fusha e lënë djerr, magja pa brumë,
 hambari pa drithë.
Kokën nën sqetull.
Krismat mbi vetull
ky paska qenë fati i shqipëtarëve...


korrik 1991 Brindisi

RROFTË SHQIPËRIA! 

Rroftë Shqipëria e lirë“ 
dhe e coptuar! 

Rroftë Shqipëria e kioskave, 
e vjedhur dhe e përcëlluar! 

Rroftë Shqipëria e krisur në tru, 
e goditur në zemër, 
as mashkull as femër! 
E tradhëtuara në lëkurë, 
Rroftë Shqipëria që nuk vdes kurrë… 
E plagosur nga gazetat, 
nga ethet E PUSHTETIT e sëmurë, 

Rroftë Shqipëria e ndotur, 
e përlotur. 
Nga deti e mallkuar, 
e palarë, e parruar! 

Rroftë Shqipëria natyrore që po harrohet, 
që trishtohet edhe kur dashurohet(!) 
Gjysma martire 
Gjysma pa fat! 
Rroftë Shqipëria lakuriq 
Që s‘e pati hak! 
Koskë e lëkurë 
Me absurdin Pajtim - Gjak! 

Rroftë Shqipëria lugat 
Magjia që mbijeton 
me korrupsion! 
Shqipëria me 3 Fé, 
që trembet nga ne! 

Rroftë Shqipëria - Atdheu i fëmive! 
Shqipëria e 3 milion Partive!


Maj 1996





VARGJET DHE NJERËZIT!….

Po, po!
Vargjet janë njëlloj si njerzit dhe nuk është aspak çudi!
Ka vargje të shkurtër,
vargje të gjatë
vargje të revoltuara !
vargje plot me dashuri.
Ka vargje rrebele, 
vargje të sakatuara
vargje të pisëta
Vargje të ëmbëla si …karamele
Ka vargje pa kuptim
Vargje që të mashtrojnë
Ka vargje që u vjen era që përtej…
Vargje përçmim
Vargje që të gabojnë !
vargje që kurvërojnë…

pa dilni në bulevardet e mbretërisë së poezisë
të takoni Naimin, At Fishtën a Chajupin
merrni dy vargje prej 
autostradës Migjeni
se shëtitorja Jeronimit dhe Gavrilit
thellësive të legjendave
vargjet nuk di ku i humbi !
Kërkoni në shkëmbenjt
e Xhevahirit
të gjeni mademet e vargut të protestës
zbrisni në fushat e Myzeqesë
të merrni pak humus prej vargut të Visar Zhitit
Ndaluni tek balta e Devollit
Dhe merini falas vargje prej Driteroit.
Se matanë Bjeshkëve të Namuna
Azemi Shkreli nuk b’zan…
U çliruen bjeshkët…

Vargjet janë si njerzit!
Ka njerëz të shkurtë dhe të gjatë,
Barkalecë, mistrecë, 
Njerëz të llangosur
Njerëz gjenial
Ka edhe njerëz vrasës, njerëz viktima
Njerëz të pangopur
Njerëz që u kruhet…
Njerëz pa vlerë, të ftohur
Njerëz të lirë !!….ah ? çfarë the ?… vargje të lirë ???
Ah po më fal !
Harrova t’a marrë dreqi!
Vargjet janë si njerzit!


Nentor – dhjetor 2005

A e dini?
E dini që mbrëmë ma vranë vehten time
A e dini që sot e tutje do mungoj gjithandej!?
Më ka mbetur vetëm një kartë telefoni
Agjensisë së Funeraleve një telefonatë t’i bej…





12 tetor 1998
Tak, tak, tak...

Trokas në derën e Shën Pjetrit
Dhe pas dy orësh dera s’u hap...
Nga mbrapa shpine më ndiqnin dreqrit
Por unë trokisja...trokisja prap.

Dhe nuk shikoja në majë të kokës
Që ishte shkruar një lajmërim
“Lajmërojmë të gjithë njerzit e Tokës
Parajasë nuk ka për Shqipërinë!”

Absurd i shkruar me kompjuter
Tek porta e mbyllur e atij Xheneti
Dhe një shigjetë: Rruga për Ferr
Ku do kalojë i gjithë mileti!

Pra s’ishim popull, ishim milet
Dhe s’meritonim aspak më shumë!
Xhehnemi ndoshta mezi na pret
...kishte qenë endërr...isha në gjumë.

Dhjetor 1990












VËRTETË



Vërtetë ka njerëz shumë të çuditshëm
Që dashurohen me pamundsinë.
Më pas mallkojnë dhe neveritshëm
Ankojnë gjith jetën, se janë viktimë…

Nëse ambicja dhe vet‘knaqësija
I bën të çmendur, i len pa gjumë
Det me një breg, s‘ësht dashurija
…ai bregu tjetër, ësht‘ larg aq shumë!

Prill 2002

Arratisje...

Të gjitha ndjenjat u arratisën
siç ikën djemt nga Shqipëria...
Dhe një nga një ne u degdisëm
Na mbeti Malli dhe Dashuria!...

Kemi shumë Mallë për vendin tonë
dhe Dashuri për njerzit tanë!
Një zë më thotë: - Herët a vonë
do pimë kafenë bashkë në Tiranë!

E di që prap do shkojmë në punë!
Të shtyrë nga forcë e Dashurisë.
Ndaj shkruaj netëve pa gjumë
nga kjo Punishte e Poezisë.

Se Malli që të zë për Tokën
dhe Dashurija që ndjen në gji
Na shtyjnë që ta mbështesim kokën
tek hallerënda Shqipëri!

Se Mjaft pa strehë mbetëm tërë jetën!
si pasagjerë në trena hallesh...
Dhe Mjaft në shpirt e mbajtëm Vjeshtën!
Ka ardhur koha që ti të shmallesh!!!

dhe duke pirë kafenë e parë
me miqt e shokët që do të vinë.
Të gjithë një "borxh" kanë për të larë
borxhin e fundit për Dashurinë!...
Mars 1991

Miqve të mij të ikur...

Erdhën kohët ë ndarjes shtrigë
I lamë të gjitha, e lamë shtëpinë
Si shpirtëra bosh me zemër ngrirë
Jami rrëzuar përmbi vetminë...

Më dhemb shumë thellë, po kujt ti qahem?
Kjo botë e trishtë e shurdhër mbeti
Si pasagjerë që s’dinë ku ndalen
Ca në mërgim, ca i ha deti...

Mars 1991







POETËT ditën e Martë!.....

Poetët e trishtuar dalin nga pavioni i të marrëve
Me pizhamat e kohës amorale!...
Numurojnë të premtet e të vetëvrarëve
dhe ia nisin vajit të marramendshëm në korale.

Pa ngrihuni poetë! Ju të dashurit e mij!
Dhe lini bubazhelët të sorollaten në mjerim...
Le të thurim sëtoku një Hymn e t'i vëmë në vij
Të gjithë të trishtuarit në një Grand Parakalim!

Le të ndezim ngado zjarre të anti inkuizicionit
dhe të shpallim me të madhe Vitin e Dashurisë!
Ka ardhur koha e mbrapshtë e ekzibicionit
Le të bëjmë edhe né Sfilatën e Poezisë!

Vërtet jemi shpirt - brishtë dhe shpesh bile rënkojmë...
Se nuk e dijmë ku vemi, bile as dhe nga vijmë!
Po le t'i themi Botës se dijmë të Dashurojmë
Bile me të gjithë forcën, prandaj dhe psherëtijmë!...


Frankfurt panair 1998
PRIFTI Shekspirit..dhe ELEKTRONIKA

Vërtetë do ishte mirë që ne të mos lotonim!...
Bile dhe as të mbushnim sallat si të marrë
Nëse atë priftin idjot vërtetë do kompletonim
Me chat, me internet, ose me celularë!
Shtator Këln 1999
Dy mbretëritë...

Nuk ka brenda jetës, më çaste magjije
se sa kur në zemër, futet një njeri !
Krejt si në përralla, në Kohë Dashurije
Vehten e ndjen Mbret, me dy mbretëri...

Njëra është e pasur me miljona puthje
Tjetra e pangopur, e etur nga Malli
Mbretëri e Parë, netët i shtyn tutje…
Mbretërinë e Dytë, e qeveris djalli?…

Jo nuk është e lehtë, kur e ndjen vetminë
Jo nuk është e thjeshtë mallin ta durosh
Se kur dashuron ke gjith pasurinë
Ndërsa kur je larg, shpirtin e ke bosh.

Netëve pyes hënën a mos e ka parë?
Ditëve pyes erën vallë e ka takuar!?
Orët numëroj, koha hiqet zvarrë
Vuaj me gjith shpirt se jam dashuruar.

Kush e ka provuar dashurinë e parë
Kush e ka shijuar puthjen aq të nxehtë
E kujton gjith jetën ndaj dhe digjet zjarrë
Nga dy mbretëritë që sundon në jetë.

Shtator 1998



PENDIMI

Ne s’kemi traditë!
Nuk dijmë të dashurojmë njeri tjetrin!
Sa mbrapsht jemi rritë.
Bëjmë sherr, idhnohemi!...pse dreqin?

Të vetmuar bijem në trishtim...
Pastaj as vetë nuk e dijmë se çfar kërkojmë.
Gëlltisim lotët...mallkim
Sepse vërtetë nuk dijmë të dashurojmë!

Harrojmë vështrimin e parë.
Harrojmë dhe netët e bukura plot puthje...
Bëhemi krejt si të marrë
Zbulojmë enigmat e seksit plot ngutje...

Pastaj?...Pastaj rrijmë si të dehur
Pa fjalë...të heshtur...s’dijmë nga të shkojmë
Fillojnë dyshimet... ndjenja është velur
Sepse sinqerisht nuk dijmë të dashurojmë!


Amsterdam janar 1999














ATA QË VRANË QETËSINË E NATËS…

Ata vinin shtazërisht, si hienat pas ngordhësirës
Ata vinin të armatosur, me pabesinë e errësirës.

Ata vinin forcërisht, shpërthenin dyert si ujkonjë
Ata të vinin në duar prangat dhe hiçi mbetej nëpër dhomë…

Ata të kallnin në dhè të gjallë, në baltovinat e kënetës
Ata përmirrnin mbi gjithë kombin se ishin kob i antijetës.

Ata e trembën çdo gjë njerzore, i trembën dhe pëllumbat
Se ishin Sigurimi i Shtetit, shpirt – pistolet dhe zemër – plumbat.

Ata që ishin dhe janë prap sot, mallkimi i kombit shqipëtarë
Ata pas shpine të vrasin kot, dhe si At Fishtën të lënë pa varr!


2 prill 1991


TË AKUZOJ!!!!!!!!

Të gjitha veset që djalli shpiku 
I bëre pronë të shpirtit tënd 
As ferri i Dantes që shkoi dhe iku 
Për Enver Hoxhën s‘do kishte vënd! 

As vetë s‘e di se ç‘ Kod Penal 
Kish për t‘a dhënë dënimin hak. 
Ti pjellë katile nga kishe dalë? 
Që nuk u ngope një herë me gjak! 

Ti arrestove Lirinë e Kombit! 
Prishe faltoret e Perëndisë! 
Nuk e marr vesht nga ç‘anë e globit 
I ré mallkim ti Shqipërisë?!…. 

Ti që ja morre nderin shqiptarit 
Ti që ia zhduke vlerat që kish 
Ti që mban emrin e kryetradhtarit 
Ti që Sërbia të pat kulish...... 

Ti i pabesi midis çakenjve 
Ti frikacaku, mjeshtër – mashtrus 
Ti amorali midis shkërdhenjve 
Në cilin rreth vallë të të fus? 

Krimet e tua nuk numërohen 
Ti që i vrave muzën poetit(!) 
Eshtrat e tua tokës i rëndohen 
Ti diktatori i antishtetit! 

Ti që ia shterre trurin Diturisë! 
Ti që shfarose e s‘tu dridh dora! 
Ti që ia nxive jetën Shqipërisë 
Kafka dhe eshtrat të zënçin morra! 

Ti që e vrave qetsinë e natës 
Ti që gjithë shokët çove në varr 
Ti kryedylberi i rrugëve të Francës 
Cila hienë të polli vallë!?… 

Ti na rrethove me tel gjëmba 
Me lukuninë që të erdh‘ pas! 
Ti që shkaktove vargmal me dhëmba 
Në çfarë gjirizi vallë të përplas! 

Persekutove në pesdhjetë vite 
Sa vrerë, sa helm në zemrat tona 
Ti dashurinë n‘mes njerzve fike! 
Ti ishe zgjebja, ti ishe krroma! 

Ndaj të mallkuan gjithë nënat tona 
„Të humbtë emri o Enver bisha!“ 
të zuri nëma o Enver Hoxha! 
Ti që shkatrrove xhamì dhe kisha! 

Ti që e vrave me thikë mbas shpine 
Fishtën, Konitcën, vetë Historinë! 
Ti serbo – sllavi me brumë prej Kine 
Të humbtë varri me gjithë Partinë! 

Të akuzojnë me mijra varre! 
Të akuzojnë Nënat kërcure! 
Të akuzojnë burrat që vrave! 
Të akuzojnë mijra qivure! 

Të akuzojnë lotët e fëmijëve! 
Të akuzon mjerimi tipik! 
I pamëshirshëm në ç’hithra mbive? 
Klysh i Stalinit pleh bolshevik! 

Të akuzojnë bijt edhe bijat 
Që thyen prangat me 2 korrik! 
Gjithë Shqipërisë i dolën thinjat 
Kur nënat klithnin: - Ik!! Vetëm ik!! 

U nëpërkëmbëm, u hoqëm zvarrë 
Nè, nip-stërnipat e Ilirisë! 
U lemeris Evropa mbarë 
Nga shtetbunkeri i Shqipërisë! 

Të akuzoj në emër të të rënëve 
Që rrokën pushkët e dolën Malit! 
Që u zhgënjyen nga Stani i Qenëve! 
Dhe i falën Jetën veç Idealit! 

Çuditet Bota, dhe gjithë njerëzia 
Si mbijetuan vallë shqipëtarët??…. 
Por jo or jo! S’vdes shqiptarija 
Ndonse katili, na humbi varrët! 

Pa do të ngrihej një ditë urrejtja 
E do t’i mblidhte populli rrufetë! 
Që komunizmit t’i vinte vdekja 
Në skenë të vihej ky Akti i Tretë! 

Aktin e Parë të Dymbëshjetës 
Vetë e rrënuam nè shqipëtarët(!) 
Aktin e dytë të dyzetekatrës 
E asgjësuan tok, tradhëtarët! 

Por Akti i Tretë thirri në skenë 
Një REGJISOR që bën epoka! 
U ngrit një popull, u kish bër’ Benë! 
Dhe u rrëshqiti nën këmbë toka! 

Erdhi kjo ditë ndoshta me dhëmbje 
Sot Shqipëria ndrron mish e lëkurë 
U befasuan deri në çmëndje 
Prap ëndërrojnë për diktaturë(!!) 

Por jo ore jo! Shkoj edhe vate 
Koha e Turpit! Kohë e Partisë! 
Vijmë të hutuar si mbas një Nate 
T’i japim fund të gjith’ Tragjedisë! 

Le të na rrahi era e dimrit 
Le t’i kërcasin brinjët vatanit 
Demokracinë KOHA e thirri 
Në udhë të ZOTIT jo të shejtanit!


Gusht 1989

Pronarë psherëtimash...

U bëmë si të huaj me njëri tjetrin
ndaj mbetëm pronarë psherëtimash...
Në rradhë qëndrojmë të takojmë Shën Pjetrin
kjo kohë e maskarenjëve...morali struket vrimash...

ushtarë të idealeve..., ulogë të përjetshëm
kur kodet moralë janë në...bregun tjetër.
Ky det me ujëlotësh na gjen të pandreqshëm
arrnojm plagën e ré me plagën e ...vjetër!


Në udhë metropolesh, stacione të trenit
në portet e ndyra dhe pista avionesh
shikoj rracën time, që bën jetën e qenit
dhe trurin e atdheut në stinë menstruacionesh...

Hej zgjohuni Shenjtër dhe zbrisni nga Kishat!
Hej zgjohuni Pejgamberë e dilni nga xhamitë
se kohët që erdhën na rrënqethin mishrat
na vodhën atdheun...na vodhën poezitë!


Piazza S. Pietro 1993

Magji e dashurisë
Ai që ngopet nga dashuria
Ndoshta s’ka ditur për ta shijuar...
E ka dënuar vetë Perëndia
Ose është zgjedhur si i mallkuar...

Po ku ka shpirt që ta zërë brenda
Ndjenjën madhore të dashurisë?!
Ndrysh çelin ditët, ndrysh të rreh zemra
Magji e saj, botën lëviz.

Ejani njerëz, ta sundojm botën
Me dashuri, nuk jemi von’!
Kjo ndjenjë e shenjtë ka çelur portën
Ndjenjë e bekuar, në shpirtin ton’.

Hiç mos trokisni në zemrën time
Siç ju kam pritur, prap do ju pres!
Në mijra tinguj i thura himne
prap i pangopur një ditë do vdes.

ndoshta do të ngrihem edhe nga varri
Dhe midis njerzve do bëj pak dritë.
Njerëzit do thonë: erdhi i ...marri
Që kurr s’u ngop nga dashuritë!


Nentor 2000






U bë kohë e gjatë…

Çudi ngatrrohen ditët, si flokë të shpupurisur
Dhe krehëri i kujtesës ka mbetur pa një dhëmb
U thyen nepër leshrat e kohës së gremisur
Që bije poshtë humnerës e plaset tek një shkëmb…

Dëgjuat?!..përmbyset koha!...Terror kalendarik!
një pritë, një rrjetë, një digë apo argjinaturë
Ju lutem pse s’e ngrini, që koha të mos ik?
Sa frikë e keni kohën, asnjeri s’bëhet burrë...

Mjerim koha po ikën, nuk futet dot në thes
Bile s’ka kasafortë, sirtar apo dollap!...
U lind…u rrit…u plak…është gati që të vdes.
Kurban m’u bëfsh moj kohë, ta dijsh se do të kap!

Do vij në pik të vrapit, të kap leshrat e tua
Pastaj në rrugët e shpirtit, ta dijsh do të heq zvarrë.
Ti kohë e pabesive, nuk hahesh dot me mua!
Ta dish, kohën e ardhshme, e dua si i marrë. 

2 prill 1991



RRUGA

Udhë e gjatë përpara meje
Pret më duket që ta shkel
Veç trishtimi rjedh ndër deje
Dhe mëkati që më ndjell…

Është e kotë asgjë nuk mundem
Ndaj çapitem si një hije
Mes për mes natës i futem
Marr prej saj një yll që bije!…

Po çfarë pate…kush të hodhi?
Kupë e qiellit s’ka kufi.
Yll i vetëm po si ndodhi?
Që shkëputesh vetëm ti!?

Nata hesht, hesht e gjithë bota
Asnjeri përgjigje s’jep
Rrugë e gjatë sa shumë u lodha
Bëj të ec, por dot nuk ec…

Ku të shkoj, ku të rrëxohem?
Kjo shkretirë s’paska greminë.
Sa çudi më kot hutohem
Jam rrëzuar mbi vetminë

Lugano dhejtor 2004



Paradoks!...

Sa pak gënjeshtra
mbetën pa thënë
Sa shumë të gjallë
sa pak të rënë…

Sa shumë të mënçur
sa pak debilë!
Sa shumë moral.
sa pak servilë…

Sa jetë e “qetë”(!)
Sa botë “pa halle”.
Sa shumë shqiptarë
Sa pak në…varre.

Sa pak të vdekur!
Sa shumë të gjallë
Sa “virgjëresha”
që vijnë vërdallë…

sa botë e çmendur
dasma priftrinjsh(!)
mërgim poetësh
pengje lirish…


2002 Vatikan


Vjeshtë evropiane...

U laga nga shiu që ra rastësisht
me ritëm të qetë si shi mesjetar
nën strehë të qerpikëve erdh vjeshta e trishtë
nën strehën e shpirtit zvarritesha zvarr...

stërmadhe, e zezë një ré kishte marr’
gjith ujrat e globit në barkun e saj
ndaj binte ky shi i butë, dhe tinzar
siç bijen e rjedhin dhe lotët në vaj...

dhe s’kish vetëtima, asgjë s’bubullonte
nuk kish shkrepëtima... veç shi si litar
e lodhur, e lagur nga streha pikonte
currili i ujit të shiut të vrar.

Ish vrar shiu i vjeshtës, ai shiu tipik
Nga lloji bastard i shiut tinzar
Dikur edhe shiu ka qenë më fisnik
Tani edhe shiu është bërë i përdal

Malpensa tetor 2006

Oferta e fundit...

U mbyllën kreditë e Bankës Njerzore
Çudi nuk e prisja kaq shpejt falimentin.
Thesarin e shpirtit të gjithin ma morre
Kambialet e zemrës harresës i tretim...

Kredi do të desha të merrja nga ti.
Po ti ke harxhuar prej kohësh gjithshka.
Me borxhet e tua kam blerë xhelozi
Me borxhet e mija dhe loti u tha...


2000 – 2008




Kisha vdekur…nuk e dija!?

Kisha shumë vite që kisha vdekur
Erdhën plot njerëz dhe në varrim
Sa fjalë të bukura që kishin gjetur
I kishin shkruar mbi varrin tim…


Sa turp më vinte, sa më peshonte
Rrasa e varrit me ato fjalë.
Ndonse parajsa nuk më pranonte
Ndoshta dhe shpirti s’më kishte dalë…

Sa isha gjallë më ndenjën ftohtë
Nuk e kuptoja çfarë kisha bërë
Doja nga njerzit një fjalë të ngrohtë
Vetëm më iku, jeta e tërë…

Tani që s’jam, mos u friksoni!
Se larg prej jush vendin e gjeta.
Rri kuvendoj me Perëndinë
Ai s’paska frikë nga e vërteta!


Janar 1993
BEKIMI...

Bekomë o Zot vehten time
se djajt mishin ma kafshuan.
Bekoji Zot dhe shokët e mij
Se më harruan....

Më harruan të gjithë 
e ma kthyen shpinën
Por unë do prish Legjendat!
Do kthej mbrapsht Doruntinën!....
Ajo më mirë 7 detra kaptuar
se në Shqipëri besëprerë dhe e tradhëtuar.!

Bekomë pra o Zot përsëgjalli
me “formulë të re”...
Nuk ka më Besë dhe Fjalë të Dhënë. 
Pastaj Doruntina 
ka filluar punë të re
në Via Venetto...Romë, ...Paris...Pigal...
Ndaj bekomë Zot tani që jam gjall...

Bekomë pra Zot i madh
Se kur më pagëzove 
më the: - Mos i beso asnjë Hyu tjetër!
Ja vetëm ty të besova!
Megjithse më ke lënë rrethuar
Nga shtaqind dreqër!

E po nuk më bekove përsëgjalli
Punë e madhe! 
Kur të vdes le të më marrë djalli!



Janar 1991

U shitën ninullat...

Pa gjumë mbetën foshnjet
Atdheu nuk flë...
Janë vjedhur ninullat 
ndaj gjumi s'i zë!

Pa gjumë mbetën burrat
përmbys a në brinjë
Janë shitur ninullat
diku në...Athinë.

Pa gjumë mbetën nënat
në vite dhe shekuj...
Janë shitur legjendat
me...misrat e pjekur!


Bulevard Athinë 2000
ÇIFT IDEAL!

Perënditë janë lodhur me ne shqiptarët
e ndjej kudo.
Ditët vrarëshprese shtyjnë kalendarët
ne mbijeto.

Në mes të Europës si tabelë sharjesh
s’qenka e lehtë...
Në mes qytetesh krisma ah – marrjesh
veç shuajnë jetë...

Vallë ku po vemi, askush s’përgjigjet
plot psherëtijnë...
Komb refugjat që nuk njeh ligjet
as perëndinë!

Presin me ditë tek... konsullatat
duan një vizë.
Fyhen e shtyhen në demonstratat
me bukë e gjizë...

Ikin rënduar me barkmëdhenjtë
benzat e zinj...
Shkrihen dashnoret, vu maskarenjtë
Tiranë – Athinë.

Klith opozita për korrupsionin
shanë e mallkon.
Populli pret, veç Ëashingtonin
mos na shpëton...(!)

Ngrihen pallate, me pare droge
lart gjer në ré.
Toskët dhe Gegët, bij të një toke
armiq mbi dhé...(!)

Nën tokë veç eshtra, mbi tokë martirë
duan shpagim...
Sot të shpërfillur, dje me zinxhirë
ngado mjerim.

Partitë përçarë, duan kolltuqe
Pa kod moral!
Poshtë mafia blu! Rroftë mafia e kuqe!
Çift... ideal.


Shtator 1992

ÇIFT IDEAL!

Perënditë janë lodhur me ne shqiptarët
e ndjej kudo.
Ditët vrarëshprese shtyjnë kalendarët
ne mbijeto.

Në mes të Europës si tabelë sharjesh
s’qenka e lehtë...
Në mes qytetesh krisma ah – marrjesh
veç shuajnë jetë...

Vallë ku po vemi, askush s’përgjigjet
plot psherëtijnë...
Komb refugjat që nuk njeh ligjet
as perëndinë!

Presin me ditë tek... konsullatat
duan një vizë.
Fyhen e shtyhen në demonstratat
me bukë e gjizë...

Ikin rënduar me barkmëdhenjtë
benzat e zinj...
Shkrihen dashnoret, vu maskarenjtë
Tiranë – Athinë.

Klith opozita për korrupsionin
shanë e mallkon.
Populli pret, veç Ëashingtonin
mos na shpëton...(!)

Ngrihen pallate, me pare droge
lart gjer në ré.
Toskët dhe Gegët, bij të një toke
armiq mbi dhé...(!)

Nën tokë veç eshtra, mbi tokë martirë
duan shpagim...
Sot të shpërfillur, dje me zinxhirë
ngado mjerim.

Partitë përçarë, duan kolltuqe
Pa kod moral!
Poshtë mafia blu! Rroftë mafia e kuqe!
Çift... ideal.


Shtator 1992



ELEGJI...
(Sipas stilit të CHAJUPIT)

Në ç’vend kemi lerë
Krenarë dhe të dhjerë !…
Në Shqipëri !…

Ku të hedhin më shumë baltë
Dhe fajdetë të grinë paratë ?
Në Shqipëri !…

Ku ka vlerë më shumë gomari
Se shkenctari apo shkrimtari
Në Shqipëri!…

Ku ka bakër, krom dhe ar’
Po s’ke ujë as për t’u lar’
Në Shqipëri!...

Ku jetojmë aq të gëzuar
Xhepat bosh – derën e blinduar
Në Shqipëri!...

Ku qeveria punon me banda
E na mban gjallë veç kontrabanda?
Në Shqipëri!…

Ku i veshin në kokë çorapet?
Ku kallashi lan hesapet
Në Shqipëri!…

Ku s’punojnë hiç Kombinatet
Ku hajdutë ngremë pallatet!?
Në Shqipëri!…

Ku pa punë fitohet leku?
Ku pëllcet kërrcet dyfeku?
Në Shqipëri!…

Ku hedh valle sërbi e greku
Ku të luan tepeleku!…
Në Shqipëri!

Ku spiuni bën transparentin
Ku vampiri bën Parlamentin
Në Shqipëri!…

Ku t’a vrasin Deputetin?
Ku s’e pjerdhin Presidentin !?
Në Shqipëri !

Ku ka një Komb e nuk gjëndet i dytë
Që ban sherr me vehten, e vehtes i nxjerr sytë
Në Shqipëri !…
Ku vishet populli ma trim i botës
Me plaçka të vdekurish të kurvë Europës!?
Në Shqipëri!…

1998 Shkodër









Erdhi LEKA, iku LEK-u!

Vetëm LEKU dhe dyfeku
Mbretërojn në Shqipëri
Erdhi LEKA! Iku LEK-u!
Po e njëjta histori……

Njëri shkon e Tjetri vjen
LEKA – Lekun nuk e gjen(?)
Leku thonë e shpon dhe detin!
Leku, vë edhe heq Mbretin!

LEKA – Mbret i shqipëtarve!
Leku – letër dhe monedhë!
Për 1 Lek, hapen dhe varre
Për 1 Mbret, askush nuk pjerdhë(?)

Leku fare nuk ka vlerë
LEKA nuk ka mbretëri!
Leku iku si i dhjerë…
LEKA erdhi përsëri.

LEKA – Bir i Mbret Ahmetit
Leku – ethja e Pushtetit!
Leku – iku veç prej frike.
LEKA erdhi prej Afrike!

LEKA - Mbret që nuk ka Fron(!)
Leku – Mbret me korrupsion!
LEKA – Mbret me gjakun Blu.
Leku – Gjaku deri në gju!….

LEKA – Mbret me Vota vjedhur!
Leku – Vjedhur në Thesarë(!)
Leku – parja më e pjerdhur…
LEKA – Gjys për gjys shqiptarë.

1997 qershor




FIGURANTIT!…

Ku mund ta gjejmë një figurant
si quhet ndryshe…një manekin?
Në skenë do luhet sot një dramë
Me titull: “Njëshi bën historinë!”

Kjo drame e jetës s’u soska kurrë
Një figurant s’gjëndet për bè…
Kët’ rrol pa rrol, e luaj unë.
Rrol kryesor do luajmë… NE!

I fikni dritat, shfaqja filloj
Unë manekini, JU regjisorë
Nëse kjo dramë prap do dështoj
JU s’keni faj!…Unë jam fajtorë.

Hapeni perden, se s’po duroj
Unë figuranti, JU regjisorë.
Salla është bosh, njeri s’shikoj
Dhe pse s’kam faj, unë jam fajtorë!..

Unë jam “fajtor” nga pafajsia.
Fajet të gjitha mua m’i lini!
Të vijë dënimi nga lashtësija!
Trekëmbshin gati, pret manekini…

Dhjetor 1996

HIQNI MASKAT!

Hiqni, njerëz, maskat 
thirrja vjen nga lashtësitë 
plot u mbush amfiteatri
kur filluan tragjeditë! 

Hiqni, njerëz, maskat 
ballo maskash natë e ditë 
nuk u lodhët njerëz falso 
jetë e zbrazur, bosh në shpirt 

Hiqni, njerëz, maskat 
fundi i shekullit afron 
shkoni e gjeni ju vetveten 
se më lodhët me maska 

Hiqni, njerëz, maskat 
Pse buzëqeshni hipokritë 
Kur mendoni si të kafshoni 
Pas krahëve çdo ditë 

U lodha!...  
kudo maska shikoj!
i theva dhe pasqyrat nuk duroj dot.
sepse portretin tim po e harroj...
bëj t'a gjej e s'e gjej dot! 

Hiqni, njerëz maskat 
të pabesë edhe servilë 
predikoni ju virtytin 
mashtrues Uriah Hipë. 

Hiqni, njerëz, maskat 
ju që vrisni dhe fëmijët 
mbani degën e ullirit 
pas shpine, një thikë! 

Hiqni, njerëz, maskat 
fundi i shekullit afron 
shkoni e gjeni ju vetvehten 
se më lodhët Zot i Madh a më dëgjon?

Hiqni, njerëz, maskat 
Mos lakmoni perënditë 
jemi Kulti i Njeriut 
Prometeu lind çdo ditë!

Hiqni maskat që t’u njoh!

Dhjetor 1996 – mars 1997

I NDËSHKUAR PËRJETSISHT

Tërë jetën kam bërë gabime dhe do bëj,
ndonse u ndëshkova.
Bile, jam ndëshkuar përjetsisht
dhe padrejtësisht dhe në rastet kur nuk gabova...(!)
Gabuan të tjerët me mua dhe kurrë falje
nuk më kërkuan.(?)
Jo se më hynte në punë, por më duhesh
T‘ua jepja si lëmoshë
kur ata gabuan!
2 maj 1989






MIKUT TIM POET AGIM RAMADANI
Shirat e vjeshtës dhe psherëtimat
Më sjellin pranë shokun e shtrenjtë
Atë që shkrepte si vetëtimat
Dhe tokën nënë e kish të shenjtë.

Malli për ty më dogji xhanin
I pyes zogjt mos të kanë parë
Pyes dhe erën që fryn Gjilanit
Bjeshkë e Koshares më thotë: -është gjallë!



Prishtinë shtator 1999


PSE PO BIJEN BRESHËRITË?….

Breshër ranë lotët mbi sofër
Një voglushe rri e mpitë
Po fryn Gryka e Rugovës
Pse po bijen breshëritë?…

Heshtin fushat e lëndinat
Hesht dhe bjeshka në madhështi
cubat seç po shpeshtojnë krismat
vriten trimat në pusi…..


Prizren – Prishtinë 2000
Vritet zëdhënësi LDK-së

Regjimentet e tradhetuar…

Parakalojne dhimbjet 
në regjimente te lodhura.

Ngulçimat e raskapitura
rrijnë për nder Armë...

Komandantët e tradhëtuar
me ushtri të shpartalluar
nga malli për armëpushim
urdhërojnë: BOMBARDIM!!!

...ja thjesht kështu dashurojmë
duke rendur pas psherëtimave
tona.
Pastaj behemi optimistë
në kenetat e loteve.... dhe sabotojmë dashurinë

Maliq – Devoll 1996

BEKIMI...

Bekomë o Zot vehten time
se djajt mishin ma kafshuan.
Bekoji Zot dhe shokët e mij
Se më harruan....

Më harruan të gjithë 
e ma kthyen shpinën
Por unë do prish Legjendat!
Do kthej mbrapsht Doruntinën!....
Ajo më mirë 7 detra kaptuar
se në Shqipëri besëprerë dhe e tradhëtuar.!

Bekomë pra o Zot përsëgjalli
me “formulë të re”...
Nuk ka më Besë dhe Fjalë të Dhënë. 
Pastaj Doruntina 
ka filluar punë të re
në Via Venetto...Romë, ...Paris...Pigal...
Ndaj bekomë Zot tani që jam gjall...

Bekomë pra Zot i madh
Se kur më pagëzove 
më the: - Mos i beso asnjë Hyu tjetër!
Ja vetëm ty të besova!
Megjithse më ke lënë rrethuar
Nga shtaqind dreqër!

E po nuk më bekove përsëgjalli
Punë e madhe! 
Kur të vdes le të më marrë djalli!



Janar 1991



Qafë...qafë...
Më thonë varret: - Ngrehu!
Ta bëjmë Shqipërinë
Se mbeti Atdheu
Vetëm qafë dhe brinjë.

Qafë e Llogarasë
Pastaj Qafë e Malit
Qafë e Mallakastrës
Qafa e Shën Palit

Dal tek Qafë e Prushit
Shkoj në Qafë Morinë
Qafë e Thanës hupi...
Pres në Qafë Muzinë.

Zbres tek qafë e buallit
Qafë e Skënderbeut
Ku ta gjej më thuani
Gjoksin e Atdheut!?....


11 maj 1996 Qafë Bualli


LAJTHITJE POETIKE……

Nëse një femër mrekullohet
Vetëm nga vargu im i thjeshtë
Unë jam Romeo që dashurohem
Sapo të bëhet ajo Zhulietë!…

Sepse gjithmonë më foli zemra
dhe dashurinë unë e kuptoj.
Sa fantastike që ësht femra
E di veç  ZOTI që e krijoi

Unë mirë e di çfarë do një grua!
Një fjalë të ngrohtë dhe çiltërsi
Brenda në shishe më futi mua……
Se isha djalli në dashuri!……

Gusht Hamburg 2002


KU ËSHTË DORUNTINA ?!...

Të ikur anë e mban na gjeti dhe ky shekull
Vehten peng e lamë...
Përbuzje metropolesh kudo kemi gjetur...
Ku mbeti motra vallë?!...
të gjithë indiferentë e kthejn kokën mënjanë
në rrugët e Hagës, sfidonte një flokbardhë...

Ku mbeti motra vallë!?...
Mos vallë imazh i mëndjes e pa atë endacak
me plis të bardhë mbi kokë
nëpër rrugët e Hagës
që kërkonte një Gjykatë...
Ku mbeti motra vallë!?...
askush s'e njihte Doruntinën e shpërfytyruar
dikush e quente të përdalë
dikush varr - harruar....

E dhashë fjalën dhe rrugët i morra
Zotit i kërkova: -  A mos e ka parë gjë, Doruntinën?!...
Heshtje zotërash!
...më thanë se endet e çmendur andej nga Kosova,
ndofta nga Mali i Zi.
Kërkoje!, - më thonin tetovarët
ndofta është fshehur në Greqi...Çamëri 
dhe unë pas gjurmëve shkova nën 5 flamurë
Doruntinën nuk e gjeta kurrë?!

Prill 2000 Athinë
Stinë menstruacionesh...

U bëmë si të huaj me njëri tjetrin
ndaj mbetëm pronarë psherëtimash...
Në rradhë qëndrojmë të takojmë Shën Pjetrin
kjo kohë e maskarenjëve...morali struket vrimash...

ushtarë të idealeve..., ulogë të përjetshëm
kur kodet moralë janë në...bregun tjetër.
Ky det me ujëlotësh na gjen të pandreqshëm
arrnojm plagën e ré me plagën e ...vjetër!

Në udhë metropolesh, stacione të trenit
në portet e ndyra dhe pista avionesh
shikoj rracën time, që bën jetën e qenit
dhe trurin e atdheut në stinë menstruacionesh...

Hej zgjohuni Shenjtër dhe zbrisni nga Kishat!
Hej zgjohuni Pejgamberë e dilni nga xhamitë
se kohët që erdhën na rrënqethin mishrat
na vodhën atdheun...na vodhën poezitë!


Piazza S. Pietro 1993



GJYQI I VETËVEHTES!.....



M’u ka mërzitur vehtja...m’u ka mërzitur keq.
Aq keq sa që nuk dua t’a shoh bile me sy...
Me shpirtin tim nomad nuk mundem që t’a ndreq
Dhe me kët’ zemër copë, që rreh vetëm për ty!

Bile më janë mërzitur komplet ditët e javës
Dhe muajt, edhe vitet që rendin pa kuptim.
M’u ka mërzitur vehtja, që merr forcën e fjalës
E fut atë në vargje…ngjyrosur me trishtim

Sa shumë më është merzitur sivjet kjo vehtja ime
Sa dua që t’a marr një ditë në hetuesi
T’a pyes mirë e mirë, të heq mijra dyshime
Dhe t’a dënoj vetvehten: - Me Kusht në Dashuri!

Dhe ndoshta nuk do trëmbem kur t’i citoj dënimin.
Pa çka që në gjykata, nuk ka një Kod Penal.
që Mallin t’a cilsojë të barabartë me krimin(!)…
ndaj vehtes do t’i jap Dënimin Maksimal!

“Pa ngrihu i pandehur! Dhe fol, para ndërgjegjes!
Si nuk të vjen pak turp, që bën njerzit të vuajn?!…
Na thuaj sinqerisht, mos je virus i “zgjebes”…
që quhet Dashuri ndaj njerzit vehten kruajn!?…”

çudi me çfarë kurajo, u ngrit vetëvehtja ime
dhe morri mikrofonin të fliste veç dy fjalë:
“Dëgjoni njerz të mirë, mos shkoni me dyshime!
Mallkimi im për ju është Vdekshi pa u çmallë!”



Qershor 2001
MA VODHËN DASHURINË!

Era fryn memece... asnjë lajm nuk marrë
Qielli i Kosovës ende pikon lot!
Pyes zogjt e malit, vallë mos e kanë parë?
Askërkush s’përgjigjet, unë shpresoj më kot

Duheshim dhe kishim endrra nëpër sy
Në gjergjef të jetës endnim ardhmërinë
Kishim rrugë të gjatë, të bënim të dy?!...
Ata të pashpirtët vodhën dashurinë...

Presin baballarët, foshnjet e pa faj.
Pret motra vëllanë, ta gëzoj lirinë!
Lokja pret tek praku heshtur zë të qaj
Mua më grabitën hasmit dashurinë.

Heshtje anë e mbanë, po ku ta kërkoj?
Lidhur me zinxhirë, diku larg e nisën...
Thonë në burg të thellë, thonë e pushkatoj
Hasmi shekullor, natën kur e grisën...

Po i kërkoj bjeshkës nëm pak Madhështi!
Gjakut i kërkoj bëj durim dhe pak!
Lokes i kërkoj vetëm Dhëmbsuri...
Kthemni dashurinë, se do t’u marr hak.


Dubravë tetor 1999

ENDRRA E PAPARË...

Bibliotekë e ëndrrave, ka mijëra skedarë
Sejcila prej tyre, mban plot dashuri
Ka vetëm një ëndërr, që nuk e kam parë
Sa dhe vetë fallxhoret më thonë me habi:

“Çoç kemi dëgjuar, endërr shumë e vjetër... 
ndonse na kanë thënë që kush e shikon
nuk ka më dëshirë të shoh endërr tjetër
copyright i saj, është sekret gjithmon...

fjeta mijra net, qindra shekuj fjeta
endrën nuk e pashë, po shkoj i trishtuar...
dheu s’do më tretë, se më iku jeta
Endrrën e paparë duke e kërkuar ...endërr e bekuar.


Qershor 1998

Akuzë e mbetur në tentavië...
Miliona dhe miliarda që vdesin mbi çarçafë
Spermatozoidët tanë askujt si lypin shpagë
Dashnorët dhe putanat që sexy u jep afsh
Askush nuk i paditë, as nuk i çon në Hagë...
Hagë mesnatë 2002

Tirana Dje....

Rrugët, bulevardet në mes të qytetit
shtruar pllaka - pllaka në kohë të Italisë
Ngriheshin madhështore zyrat e pushtetit
Ballë përballë sterronin zyrat e Partisë!

Nuk kaloje dot nëpër trotuaret
se ta bënin "psst!"...ishte e ndaluar(!)
Sharrë e Shtish Tufinë parcelat me varret...
Gjysmën e qytetit kishin spiunuar.

Oficerë të ngrysur, plot operativë
njerëz që vraponin rrugëve pa gdhirë
gjyhë zyrtare "labçia", mishi me tallon
spiunë vullnetarë, buka me racion!...

Autobuzë të shqyer, goja qelbej gjizë,
vajza bukuroshe që s'kishin haber
çfarë është deodoranti, endrrave vënë vizë
Anë e kënd parulla: "Rroftë shoku Enver!"

Nëpër mure skuqnin shkrime aq tragjike
"Jini vigjilentë!"...; "...armiku punon!"
"Nafta gjaku i zi!"..., "Rroftë Kina mike!"
Burgjet mbushur plot, jeta me tallon(!)

Menxat e puntorëve pihej ujë me brrokë!
Margarina luks, vaji me racion!
Ligja 55 si skifter mbi kokë
Shkruar nëpër mure: “Kllasa edukon!”


Populli festonte me aq shumë “gëzim”
Festat e Partisë, festat e nëntorit
Dilnim që pa gdhirë në parakalim
Me surrat-zgërdhirë – para Diktatorit!

Iknin vitet shkonin, nè brenda kafazit.
skllevër të Partisë, robër të Enverit!
Armiqt rreth e rrotull plasnin prej marazit
Shqipëria shkëmb nën Dritë të Fenerit…

Ishim zemër pula, ishim lepurusha
Askujt nuk ia mbante, që të çelte gojën
Komb pa dinjitet, shefa veshllapusha
Që të nxinin jetën, e të merrnin bojën!!!

Shkruanin gazetat, vu Radio Tirana:
“Novatorët e shquar, e shpikën traktorin!”
Dikush vriste vehten me 4 – 5 plumba
Nè s’na zinte gjumi kurrë për Diktatorin!

“S’kishte gjumë Partia! S’kishte gjumë Enveri!”
“Frynte erë e malit si grykë maliheri!…”……
Popull frikacak që nuk flinte gjumë
Jeta një batak – gjithandej spiunë!!!

Kjo ishte Tirana, kryeqyteti ynë
“Moj Parti e Punës, ty ta hangsha synë!”
Populli në këmbë, Partia në ballë
Ndaj e morra pendën, që tok të qajmë hallë!…

27 Dhjetor 1991

DASHURIJA NUK KA FUND

Nje foshnje mbetur pa dashuri
E ka trishtimin në sy dhe ballë
Kjo ndjenjë e shenjtë tek çdo njeri
Të mbush me shpresë e të mban gjalle.

Unë dashuroj me forcë të shpirtit
Edhe një lule përmbi dëborë
Edhe fëmijën e një jevgjiti
E dua shumë ta mbaj në dorë!

Mos u habitni se Dashurija
Është oqean bile më shumë !
Sa mirë do bëhet Shqipëria
Kur ta marr vesht që nuk ka fund !

Që nuk ka fund dhe kurr nuk fiket
Një dashuri që të bën mirë!
Me dashuri dhe kombi rritet
Kur dashuron je shpirt i lirë!

Qershor 1994 Shkoder

Dashuri franceze.

Kalova kilometra me një motiv në buzë
I lumtur gjer në qiej me vehten këndoja
Dhe shpirti vetmitar që më digjej si shpuzë
Mezi priste të takonte atë që dashuroja.

Dhe erdhi çasti i lumtur sa erdhi dashurija!
O Zot po ç’kishe bërë?...sa bukuri e rrallë
E zura nga dy krahët...e puthja...dhe habija
E nisi bukuroshen shumë lark...si në përrallë.

Pastaj përse t’a zgjas, as vetë nuk e mbaj mend
Liqenet kishin ngrirë nga akulli dimror...
Në shtrat të dashurisë Poeti seç u çmend
At natë dhe Zoti  i Madh, u bë një çast dashnor...


Geneve Dimer 2001
Kryqezimi dashurise së një murgeshe

Kërkova në pagjumësinë e netve
kërkova në qiellin e pafund.
kërkova dhe në gjethet e vjeshtës
kërkova dhe s'e gjeta askund

kërkova pastaj në thellësitë e shpirtit
qëndronte e fshehur diku e hutuar...
e thirra dhe erdhi në Kryqëzimin e Krishtit
rrëfimin e nisi. - jam e dashuruar!...

I zgjaste duart drejt shenjtit të kryqzuar
që gozhdat e mbanin në kryq të mbërthyer
dhe Krishti buzqeshi, i lodhur, i shuar...
borxhin e dashurisë asaj për ti kthyer

Kështu pra kryqzohen në mes njerzve dashuritë
dhe rrinë të mbërthyera pafundsisht
vuajnë dhe pastaj luten tek Perënditë
Tua ruaj dashurinë përjetsisht...



Korrik 2000

Çamërisë time

Se çtë prenë e seç tu sulën
Seç të dogjën çamëri
Një mallkim ta preu udhën
Muhaxhir pa tokë e shpi…

Pse ta vranë Çelo Mezanë
Dhe ta falën Osman Takën
Pabesi bëre hatanë...!
Çamëri kush ta merr hakën!?

Çamëri ku më je sot!?
Ku e kam Marko Boçarë
Detin e kripe me lot
Nënë e babë i ke pa varrë…



Prill 2000


Dashuria është e çmendur
gjer në verbëri
Dashuria është mënçur
gjer në marrëzi!

Dashuria është si deti
që gjëmon me valë!
Dashuria është sa qielli
me dhëmbje dhe mallë!

Dashurija është endrra
që nuk ka mbarim!
Dashurija rron në zemra
tok me xhelozinë!

Kur dremitet dashurija
xhelozia vlon....
Nën një streh jetojnë të dyja
veç njëra...kafshon!

Dashurija shëron plagët
sa thua: - MË FAL!
xhelozija të merr krahët...
të ngul thonjt ngadal'


Dhjetor 2004


BUHENËALD 200...!…

Të ishte DASHURIA tel me gjëmba
dhe unë rrethuar rob e skllav i saj,
tërë jetën time do të rrija brënda
në "Buhenëaldin" tim ku ndjenjën mbaj!...

4 shkurt 2002










ANKTH!…..

Sa shumë gënjeshtra premtojmë
Ndaj jeta na kthehet në ankth
Në agoni mëkatojmë
Por plagët mbeten nga pas…


Po iki, me dhimbje më larg
Nga pas do t’u ndjek si një hije.
Pas meje do lë vetëm ankth
Me një pafajsi prej fëmije!…



Tetor 1998


Mohimi.
Shfletova mijëra numratorë
Po Zoti i Madh nuk kish prefiks...
Librat e Shenjtë s'i zë me dorë
Jeta "përtejme" më rri si iks! 

Ndërtova Ura, rrëxova Mure
prita të vinte një ditë e ré.
Ti nga Vendlindja pse na përzure!?
Zot i Madhnueshëm ç'pate me né?!...

Ktheje pak kokën të qofsha falë
I Plotfuqishëm je vetëm ti!
Mëkatin Zot, përse s'na falë
Kur të mohuam në Shqipëri?!...

Po çfarë të bënim ne frikamanët!?
Rrëzuam Kisha, prishëm Xhami...
Mblodhi Enveri të gjithë Shejtanët
që derdhën nëmat mbi Shqipëri.

Sot të përulem Zot i Madhnueshëm
Që sundon botën dhe Gjithësinë!
Beso në shpirtin që klith pendueshëm
ndihmoma Zot Nënë Shqipërinë!

Nëse të lutem më forcë të fundit
Bekoji njerzit që janë hutuar.
Zgjoji o Zot ata prej gjumit!
Duruam shumë si të mallkuar...

Nëse të lutem nga adhurimi
dhe nga besimi që kam tek Ti
tek Ti kam shpresën, Ti je burimi
Herë shkoj në Kishë...herë në Xhami!

Por do të ngrihem me klithmën time
dhe të përgjumurit unë do ti zgjoj!
Merre po deshe dhe jetën time
Se "të përtejmen" Ty ta dhuroj.

Korrik 1995












I VDIQA CASTET…

Urrah! Jam bërë Neron i çastit
dhe djeg vetë kohën që është lavire....
Koha çdo çast në pikë të vrapit
Unë rend pas saj, pa pikë dëshire!

Ajo vrapon, unë prap e ndjek
me urnë zjarri të shpirtit tim
Mbi zgarrë të shpirtit dua t'a pjek
t'a bëj biftek "Made in Agim"!

Por ah ç'e do nuk ka më rrymë
u ndal dhe grilli ku piqet koha
dhe të vrapoj nuk kam më frymë
Ajo më iku, ...unë thashë: - e lëshova!


Prill – maj 2007



U NDAMË!

Krevatin kur u ktheva e gjeta po ashtu.
Jastekët të hedhur mbi njëri tjetrin...
u ndamë atë natë, ti ike...s'di se ku
unë shtrihem me vetminë...ti shtrihesh me "atë tjetrin".

Çudi unë shtrihem prap në shtrat nga “ana jote”
Tek vendi i mbetur bosh, i ftohtë si pus i thellë
Dritaren e mbaj hapur dhe zërat e kësaj Bote
Më hynë në dhomë të gjumit të mbetur si një shpellë...

Më kot ndez abazhurin nga komodina pranë
Shfletoj, lexoj një libër që s’ka as dhe kapakë...
Çarçafi më ngatrrohet në fyt si një litarë
Më djegin sytë, me skuqen nga pagjumsi e gjatë

Ku ike?!..po çfarë pate!?...tani me kë je shtrirë?!
Kur flije bashkë me mua, më mbaje fort për dore
Tavani i trishtuar nga tymrat qenka nxirë
Cigaret nji mbas nji unë fik në një shpuzore...

Dhe ja kalojnë netët...seç mbetëm keq të ndarë.
Bile natën e fundit, ma ktheve edhe shpinën...
Më vjen të ulërij, më vjen dhe për të qarë
Ti nuk e di kë thith...unë thith veç nikotinën.


Zurich 2004 tetor

		Kam shumë nevojë që të më marrë malli!...

Harrova papritur paswordin e trurit
Saqë nuk jam i zoti të bije as në mendime...
e rëndë, shumë e rëndë psherëtima e burrit
sa turp që më vjen nga vehtja e ime?...

Po unë kam ditur shumë mirë të mallohem.
kam ditur bile që nga malli të qaj...
Rrëzuar mbi vetminë, brinjëthyer trishtohem
harrohem, hutohem, tek shoh sytë e saj!...

tetor 2006 U privatizua vargu!

Hej milet!
Dallkaukë, letrarë, bejtexhinj dhe poet
Mblidhuni tek Sheshi i Poezisë!
Erdhi momenti i shumëpritur
Privatizohen vargjet, vjerrshat, poezitë
poemat, balladat e vlerat e Letërsisë,
merrini Antologjitë Letrare ku janë e ku nuk janë
fillojmë nga ato të shkruarat në pergamenë
nga autorë me emra të lashtë Taukrik, Taulant
Vraufrik, Hespant, Iprisht, Ibrisht
Ecni ndër shekuj tek poetët me mbiemra
justinianë dhe bizantinë
Zarisht, Bogdan, Ylenec, Jeronim,
ndaluni tek arbëreshët e Moresë
Gavril, Derad, Pal, Muzak, apo Golem
Blini Fishtën, shisni Koliqin, një Mjéd ndrrohet me dy Migjen!
Mblidhuni të gjithë me lajmërimin tem!
Do ndrrohet Naimi, Chajupi,Prenushi dhe Shantoja
Me poezi shkruar nga Mao Y dhe Go Mo Zhoja(!)
Mblidhuni pra mos humbisni rastin!
Sot hapet Tenderi i Privatizimit Epokal!
Tek Sheshi i Poezisë
Shisni Ismail Kadarenë dhe blini poetin Fekal!
Ka dalë nga gjiri i popullit!
Gjyshi i tij ka qenë Këshilltar në Hekal!
Bile dhe kryetar fronti...Kryeçoban i dhisë!
Rapsod i orëve të para, që me porosi të partisë..
diskretitoj puçistat në gjirin e ushtrisë..
Nxitoni se vargjet po mbarohen!
Poemat shiten, blihen, privatizohen
Kurvat e Poezisë gëzohen, pasurohen!
Mblidhuni depilatorë të leshit degjenerues!
Pederastë, travestitë dhe masturbues!
Mos humbisni rastin!
Nesër do privatizojmë Historinë!
Do këmbejmë Korçën e Gjirokastrën
të bëjmë Vorio Epirinë!
Mos humbisni rastin!
Sot privatizojmë Poezinë!
Nesër Historinë, Gjeografinë, emrat e mbiemrat!..autorësinë!
Nesër!...
Nesër ama!..po pastaj?..
Pastaj!? Pastaj, na mbetet të privatizojmë Atdheun!
Gjin Bue Shpatën, Kont Uranin
Gjergj Kastriotin - Skënderbeun!
Privatizojmë Kosovën
(Oj medet!)Dibrën e Madhe, Tetovën, Poradecin, Kumanovën
Si dikur Plavë e Guci..
Apo Çamëri..
Shkodrën??..Shkodrën e bëjmë Zonë të Lirë!
(pa dalje në det..)
(ndoshta e lemë të shkoj me Mal të Zi)
Hej milet!
Mblidhuni tek Sheshi i Poezisë!
Privatizohet vargu!
Shitet me shumicë !
Mblidhini kursimet tuaja shqiptarë!
Ejani dhe bleni vargjet me rimë, pa rimë
Se Antologia do muroset si Rozafa dhe jashtë do ti lëmë vetëm një sisë...
Ka ardhur Koha e Mbrapshtë
Të pijmë qumësht të konservuar nga punishtet e Greqisë
Mblidhuni të gjithë
në Sheshin e Poezisë!

Strugë 2001

Tirana Dje....

Rrugët, bulevardet në mes të qytetit
shtruar pllaka - pllaka në kohë të Italisë
Ngriheshin madhështore zyrat e pushtetit
Ballë përballë sterronin zyrat e Partisë!

Nuk kaloje dot nëpër trotuaret
se ta bënin "psst!"...ishte e ndaluar(!)
Sharrë e Shtish Tufinë parcelat me varret...
Gjysmën e qytetit kishin spiunuar.

Oficerë të ngrysur, plot operativë
njerëz që vraponin rrugëve pa gdhirë
gjyhë zyrtare "labçia", mishi me tallon
spiunë vullnetarë, buka me racion!...

Autobuzë të shqyer, goja qelbej gjizë,
vajza bukuroshe që s'kishin haber
çfarë është deodoranti, endrrave vënë vizë
Anë e kënd parulla: "Rroftë shoku Enver!"

Nëpër mure skuqnin shkrime aq tragjike
"Jini vigjilentë!"...; "...armiku punon!"
"Nafta gjaku i zi!"..., "Rroftë Kina mike!"
Burgjet mbushur plot, jeta me tallon(!)

Menxat e puntorëve pihej ujë me brrokë!
Margarina luks, vaji me racion!
Ligja 55 si skifter mbi kokë
Shkruar nëpër mure: “Kllasa edukon!”


Populli festonte me aq shumë “gëzim”
Festat e Partisë, festat e nëntorit
Dilnim që pa gdhirë në parakalim
Me surrat-zgërdhirë – para Diktatorit!

Iknin vitet shkonin, nè brenda kafazit.
skllevër të Partisë, robër të Enverit!
Armiqt rreth e rrotull plasnin prej marazit
Shqipëria shkëmb nën Dritë të Fenerit…

Ishim zemër pula, ishim lepurusha
Askujt nuk ia mbante, që të çelte gojën
Komb pa dinjitet, shefa veshllapusha
Që të nxinin jetën, e të merrnin bojën!!!

Shkruanin gazetat, vu Radio Tirana:
“Novatorët e shquar, e shpikën traktorin!”
Dikush vriste vehten me 4 – 5 plumba
Nè s’na zinte gjumi kurrë për Diktatorin!

“S’kishte gjumë Partia! S’kishte gjumë Enveri!”
“Frynte erë e malit si grykë maliheri!…”……
Popull frikacak që nuk flinte gjumë
Jeta një batak – gjithandej spiunë!!!

Kjo ishte Tirana, kryeqyteti ynë
“Moj Parti e Punës, ty ta hangsha synë!”
Populli në këmbë, Partia në ballë
Ndaj e morra pendën, që tok të qajmë hallë!…

27 Dhjetor 1991

DASHURIA ËSHTË E SHENJTË

Pse na bën kaq shumë të vuajm?
Pse na lë pa gjumë!?
Dashurija është e shenjtë
Tek ti dhe tek unë!…..

Kur më thua: - jam i joti!
Kam frikë t‘a besoj!
Kur më thua: - shumë të dua!
Kam frikë t‘a dëgjoj!

Nganjëher më puth papritur
Pse më provokon!?
Ti ma di zjarrin e shpirtit
Që djeg përvëlon!

Mos më thuaj, vdes për mua!
Se për ty jetoj!
Mos më thuaj  jam e bukur
Se do të tradhtoj!

Mos më ndiq nga pas si hije
Se nuk më kap dot!
Kur kam mall unë vij dhe fshihem
Vetë tek gjoksi jot!




Nentor 2003

DITA DHE NATA....

Dita e sotme sapo u zgjua
e kishte kokën gunga gunga!
Nata e mbramëshme e rrahu
me shkelma, me pështyma dhe me grushta!

Nuk e di pse u sherrosën Dita dhe Nata
ndoshta nga që njera zezon e tjetra është e bardhë...
Unë asnjerës sinqerisht faj nuk i pata!
Se Netëve vargëzoj... Ditëve hiqem zvarrë!


Shkurt 2004

E pashe kohen.

Po,po! Unë e pashë kohën që po ikte.
Sekondat, minutat dhe orët që shkonin.
Ju betohem!... Isha i ulur në karrike
Unë edhe koha njëri tjetrin numëronim.

Shfletova dhe hapa fjalorë e kodikë
Të gjeja nënfishë e shumëfishet e saj
Çudi në Fjalorin Enciklopedik
Vetë Koha humbiste në vehten e saj(!)

E ndarë dhe e coptuar në katër Epoka
Antikja, Mesjeta, Modernia dhe Sot(!)
Andaj katër mëndje strehohen ndër koka…
si stinët me dimër, si vjeshta me lot…


Mars 2003
Galaktika e dashurisë

Edhe Sizifi e kish të lehtë
të mbante gurin përmbi shpinë
ma ka zili Atlasi vetë
që mbaj në shpirt veç dashurinë

kjo dashuri sa gjithësija
ka dimension prej galaktike
ajo rëndon sa poezija
sa të gjith vargjet homerike

se brenda mban Trojën e djegur
që u shkrumbos nga dashurija
nga lashtësit diku kam gjetur
atje merr cakun vetë perëndija!

Ajo të flet me zë ngrohtë
Ajo e ngre njerin nga varri
Ajo mban gjallë, njerzit në botë
Ajo është froni prej sundimtari.


Prill 2002

KUSHTUAR FERDIAND DEDËS

U ngjitën në qiell tastierat e bardha
mbetën vetëm djezis në mërzi..
.Heshti më në fund Ferdinand Deda.
Të gjitha pianofortet le të mbajnë zi!

Shpejt ike Maestro… sa kohë e pa kohë!
Ike si uvertura e një sinfonije...
trishtueshëm pikojnë shirat në sibemol
marrshi funebër tek çdo gjethe që bije...

fryma duke i dalë vajtoi një kabà:
"...mbeçë more mbeçë, tek Urës së Qabesë!…"
Iku… kohë pa kohë... iku dhe na la!
Trupi në Azi… Emri s'do t’i vdesë...

E kisha tepër mik maestron e këngës
U rrit mbi pentagramin…i lindur në Peqin.
U nda përherë nga shokët, në shtrat të Gjysëmhënës…
Armik kishte veç helmin…me emrin nikotin!




Vjeshtë 2005

HARRIMI


Eshtë natë e parë, që jam i vetëm
Veç ti e di, pse s‘jemi bashkë!
Eshtë zemëruar vetë dashuria
Ka mbyllur derën, ndaj mbetëm jashtë!

Tek vendi jot, këtu pranë meje
Sa ftohtë, s‘ka mbetur asnjë kujtim
A i mban mend ato mëngjeze
Kur unë të zgjoja me përqafim

Në cilat krahë, ke mbetur peng?!
Me cilin je duke mashtruar!?
Në zemrën time, jo nuk ke vend!
Se asnjëherë s‘ke dashuruar!...


Dhjetor 2006

Endrrat e xhehnemit


Një jastëk me gunga
pas qafës e vura
gjumë i thellë seç humba
nuk më zgjoi as shurra…

dhe brenda një nate
më rrëmbyen endrrat
shkela monopate
seç më shpuan gjembat…

brodha i hutuar 
në pesë kontinente
endrra e mallkuar
më çoj në xhehnete.

Në kishë të Shën Pjetrit
Vehten e pashë Papë
Mblodha të gjith dreqrit
Mbani vesh, - u thashë


Do t’a çgozhdoj Krishtin
T’i jap një dajak
Në zjarr do fus kryqin
Ta djeg bubulak

Se ka dymijë vite
Në kryq i mbërthyer
Bota lakuriqe
Dymijë vjet gënjyer!...

Në është Bir i Zotit
Dhe bën mrekullira
Pse rri kot së koti
Me dy krah të shtrira?!

Le të zbres nga qielli.
T’a çudisi botën.
Mos të rrij këmbzbathur
Por t’na rrisi rrogën!

Do heq Kardinalët.
Mos t’i shoh këtu!
Janë më imoralët
më shejtanë se ju…


Bëjnë pedofili
Cipa Zot u plastë !
Se bëjnë kurvëri
Janë dhe pederastë

Do ti tredh Ipeshkvat.
Do rrah Shën Mërinë…
Do martoj murgeshat.
T’u prish virgjërinë!

Se mjaft predikuan
Për moral fetari
Zotin e mohuam
Kur na tha Zagari…



Djajtë seç u harbuan
Thirrën: - Hosanna!
Në xhehnem më çuan
Krye Satana…

Shtruar me gjak shokësh
Kafkat bërë mullar…
Njoha Enver Hoxhën
Kryedjall i Parë.

Ku vete malok!?..
më foli Enveri.
Unë jam Zot mbi Zot
Unë jam Luciferri.

Hiqmu shpejt nga sytë
Se ta preva kokën !
Je shqiptar i ndytë ?...
Unë e sundoj Botën…

Ja kështu tek fjeta
Pash ëndërr dhe Ferrin
Dhe formulën gjeta:
“Ku ta gjej Enverin?..”

të vij nja tre ditë 
të shëtis Tiranën.
Të bashkojë Partitë
Të heq Edvin Ramën…

Gusht 2006


Mbajta zi...

Ashtu si qielli ngjyrosur gri
Ashtu si vjeshta me gjethe rënë
Ashtu çapitem unë në vetmi...
dhe asnjë çast nuk fjeta mbrëmë!

Nuk kishte gjumë në syt e mi!
Nuk kishte rreth e rrotull zëra!
Përmbys i shtrirë kam mbajtur zi
E zezë dhe nata ishte e tëra!...

8 mars 2007 Morgum

Nostalgji...

Më rrodhën lotët nga sytë e shpirtit
Ky mallë i çmendur më torturoj
Më mirë në kryq, në vend të Krishtit
Sesa i vetëm…veç të gjalloj.

Ky shpirt i brishtë që preket lehtë
Nga fjalë e rëndë dhe xhelozija
Më prishi punë gjithmonë në jetë
Më bëri sterrë ditët e mija…

Po çfarë kanë njerëzit që egërsohen?
E çfarë kërkojnë më shumë nga unë?
Ata që s’mund të dashurohen
Përse nuk ikin…por prishin punë.

Më dhemb gjithë trupi, më dhemb gjithshka
Sa fort më dhemb sot gjoksi im…
Kjo botë e madhe plot vënde ka!
Po dhembja ime nuk gjen shërim…

Unë them të iki, ti lë të gjitha !
Të marr me vehte veç mallin tim.
Ta bëj qivur, të shkoj nga isha
Atje i vetëm…dhe në harrim…

Pastaj të kthehem pas qindra motesh
Kur bota ndoshta do ketë ndryshuar
Të lyp lëmoshë në mes metropolesh…
Si shpirt i brishtë…dhe i dashuruar.

Të marr imazhin e asaj që dua
Të shkoj tek bliri me gjel të egër…
Të vij pas meje, ajo me mua
Dhe të këndojmë këngën e vjetër…

„Dua të bëhem paksa e krisur
Dua të bëhem dhe lot tek syt’
Dua të bëhme dhe gjum i prishur
Dua të bëhem imazhi i yt…”

Tetor 2007

Klimaks...
Na kanë mbetur vetëm stacionet
na ikën të gjithë trenat!
Do shtroj një hekurudhë të re
do rinis Aksionet!
Po kësaj here do marrë
vullnetarë
të gjithë ata
që dashurojnë si të marrë!...
Shinat do ti shkul
nga brinjët e mija
traversat do ti pres nga krahët e tua
dhe traseja është gati
udhëtimi i parë gratis.
Për të gjithë ata që dashurojnë.
Trenat vijnë e shkojnë...
Ku mbetën stacionet?!
...vetëm policët e dashurisë
fishkellojnë...
Atdheut po i vijnë menstruacionet
Durrës – Morinë.


17 shkurt 2008 

PARADA E TË VDEKURVE...

Në mbretërinë e njerëzve të vdekur
Atje ku shpirti në fakt është i gjallë
Mijëra princesha të veja kam gjetur
Dhe sonte për to seç ndjeva mallë…

Më vijnë çdo mbrëmje vejushat bukuroshe
Dhe futen si fantazmat në dollapin tim
Mëngjezeve gjej të hedhur në një qoshe
Kostumin e dhëndërisë të plakur në trishtim…

Dhe kështu numëroj netët me fantazma
Risjell në kujtesë shokët që më s’janë…
Parakalojnë vejushat që mbetën pa orgazma
Parakalojnë dhëndurët në varrezën aty pranë.


Janar 2006 Tufin


NEKROLOGJI…

Kur në një mbrëmje të kem vdekur
Askush nuk dua të më qaj
Bile as toka s’ka për t’më tretur
Se shpirt e endërr do t’i kem gjallë..

Miljona vite janë dëshmitar
Se si u ndeshën Vdekja dhe Jeta!
Në udhët e fatit, si çdo shqiptar
Në çdo udhëkryq sfidant unë mbeta...


17 dhjetor 2006
PARODI PËR SHQIPËRI!!!

Bir Selman i nënës, kë të qaj më parë?

Hap televizorin, lajme Shqipërije:
„Qeveri e tjerrur veç me lesh Mafije!“
Nis lexoj gazetat, e gjith globit mbarë:
Bir Selman i nënës, kë të qaj më parë?

Bijen qeveritë në çdo anë të globit
Veç në Shqipëri kodoshat e kombit,
hypin edhe zbresin, i vërsulen „thelës“
Vendit po ia fusin, krejt si Kau Pelës(!)

Jugu plot me skafë me trafik kanabis
Tosi mjekërkuqi çirret për „katarsis“!
Në veri veç banda, sherre dhe tritol!
Prap Sali Berisha bëri Autogol…!

A nuk të mjaftuan njëqindmijë akuza?
Thirri mëndjes Salo, se na plasi buza!
Dil nga Zyra tënde, merri Sheshet prapë.
Të tjerët bymehen, ti tkurresh në vapë(?)

Mblidhet parlamenti, bëhen aleanca
Tosi vjedh Atdheun, Edi rruan planca!
Hiç mos u mërzitni, vëllezër shqipëtar
Këndoni refrenin: „Kë të qaj më parë!?“

Ku je moj Nafije, „që rrahe dybekun“
Nder i madh për neve – u lidhëm me grekun!…
Bëhen qeveritë dhe e hamë pas shpinës
Se ky është qëllimi i Teze Athinës!…..

Erdhi Nikollaqi, qirje Gaxojanis:
„Jasu skipetaris, erdha  unë rrufjanis!“
Mister Geijxh ti erdhe,po vallë kush të solli?
Me rrufjanët tanë, belaja na polli!

Njëri i bjen gozhdës, tjetri rreh patkuan
Mafia mbretëron, populli po vuan
Ku të vejë i ngrati, popull i bekuar
Nga qeveritarët – milet i mallkuar!
Korrik 2003




TRE KANGË ZIJE …


HYRJE:

Morrëm pushkën e luftuam
Për Liri e për Atdhé!
Me vonesë na e kuptuam
Që armiku kish qenë me NE!!!
Hajde dru me pre!

Kënga e parë:

Të na falë Adolf Hitleri!
Të na falë dhe Musolini!
Nanën ku t‘a ketë Enveri!
NATOOO!!!…Nanën ku t‘a kini!
Që çliruat Ne!
Hajde dru me pre!

Duam serbin zot shtëpije!
Duam Sllobon të na tredhë!
Për probleme shqiptarije.
Agim Doçi kot që pjerdhë!
Bin Ladeni asht me Ne!
Hajde dru me pre!

Rroftë greku dhe kinezi!
Rroftë shoku Janu Llatos!
Lavdi supës dhe pekmezit!
Që na jep shoku Fatos!
Se na e bëri Detin Kos!
Bash si deshtëm Ne!
Hajde dru me pre!


Kënga e dytë:

Jemi sherraxhinj, sa na ka lezet!
Ne nuk jemi popull, jemi veç milet!
Le t‘a dij Evropa, Amerika vetë!
Ne jemi veç derra! Derra të vërtetë!
Mos paç punë me NE!
Hajde dru me pre!




Na mbajti Stambolli
Për nja 500 vjet.
Se Gjergj Kastrioti
S‘i bani synet,
Të gjith europianët
Se ishte “legen”!
Kët’ detyrë ja la
shokut Bin Laden!
Ah kuku për Ne!
Hajde dru me pre!

T‘a ndërtojm Xhibutin!
Jemi p...çkë e Dhisë
Hajde t‘i bëjmë *****!
Nanë Shqipërisë !
Mikun më të mirë
E shesim mbas shpine!
Mbajmë veç një parim:
„Larg prej bythës time!"
Kjo asht punë për ne!
Hajde dru me pre!


Nëse je legen
Ke respektin tem!
Se denbabaden!
Unë kam qenë legen!
Jeni Ju dhe Ne!
Hajde Dru me pre!

Dhe me qelbësirat
Ban‘ kontratë me rrogë.
Shitni Shqiptarinë,
Për një thes me drogë!
Leverdi e ré!
Hajde dru me pre!

Pshurrni dhe Gjergj Fishtën!
Dhitni Kastriotin!
Mëmës Shqipëri
Ia ndizni barotin!
O kuku për Né!
Hajde dru me pre!

Hani edhe pini
Lëng Maqedonije!
Pordho-kallet mblidhni
Me dhrahmi Greqije!
Dhe Kristoforidhin
Fusni në politikë
Veç me Arta P..dhin!
„Hyni" n‘ Amerikë!
Ndrrojeni dhe emrin
Bëjeni Thanas!
Mos çaj by…thë për Nderin!
Bëju pederast!
Ku të vijë nevoja
Banu mysliman!
Kur m..t të han goja
Banu Taleban!
O kuku për Ne!
Hajde dru me pre!

Me skafet e Vlorës
Kemi shumë Sukses
Në Via Venetto
Shkojmë e bëjm’ biznes!
Kemi shitur motrat
Me formulë të re
„Do çuditet bota!
Kurva kemi ne!"
Hajde dru me pre!

Ndrroni Naim Frashërin!
Me Ivo Andriqin!
Për Megallo-idhenë
Respektoni krriçin!
Vrisni Kadarenë!
Për Millosheviçin 
Ndrroni edhe fenë!
O kuku për Ne!
Hajde dru me pre!

Kjo është Hallvanija
Dhe do t'jetë për jetë!
Se pronat e mija
I kam shitur vetë!
Ku e kam kufirin
Asnjeri s’ma thot’
At’ Fatos qafirin
Do t’a qaj me lot!
Se Ramiz rrufjani
Na e bëri peshqesh
Kokën pa një qime
Mjekrrën plot me lesh….
Mbylleni pra gojën
Hajdeni me nè
Dhe t’ja nxjerrim bojën
Shqipërisë së Rè!
Hajde dru me prè!
Maj qershor 2001
Ballada  e Pleshtit



Pleshtit nuk i vjen mërzi.
A je qen, apo njeri
A e ke leshin t’ bardhe a t’ zi,
Frrup...gjen vend për mrekulli.

Ndonse kruhesh pa ja nda
Gjithsekush një plesht e ka!
Bile thonë se rraca e pleshtit
Mbijeton vetëm prej leshit.

Kam ndigju se ka do pleshta
Që zen rrushi nepër vreshta
Ka dhe pleshta nepër lopë
Pleshta plehu në çdo gropë.

Unë ksaj here kam mendu
Për do pleshta të tjerë me shkru
Për këtë rracë tejet mizore
Që bezdisë rracën njerzore!

Askërkush nuk dëshiron
Ta ketë pleshtin nepër shtat
Sepse pleshti frekuenton
Në veçanti leshin e gjatë.

Ndaj dhe rruhen mbahen pastër
Mos me e rritë leshin ma shum’
Sepse pleshti s’mban me hater
Je në qytet, a je në katund.

Me i ra shkurt pra miqt e mij
Po u tregoj një histori
Që i ka ndodhe pleshtit qyqar
Tuj shetit kombin shqiptar.

Pra ky plesht kishte ndigju
Se në Ballkan, qefli me u kru
Janë shqiptaret në troje të veta
Që për lesh s’u dhimbset jeta!

…Filloj pleshti punë për s’mbarit
Me zgjedhë leshin ndër shqiptarë
Iu fut mjekrës së Kryetarit *
Mjekërkuqit, lesh pa larë!




Por nuk mundi të qëndronte
As një dite në mjekër të tij
Sepse leshi kundërmonte
Wischy, brandy dhe raki!

Ku të futej pleshti i ngratë!?
Lesh të dredhun kanë dhe gratë.
Ndaj u fut në Qeveri
Që t’a zgjidhë hallin e tij!?

Sallë luksoze, e mikrofon
Kryeministër kokë bidon
Por pranë tij një leshraverdhë  **
Floku i saj, me dorë ish dredhë.

Ah! - tha pleshti,- të qofsha falë
Se prej teje s’kam me dalë!
Dhe u fut në mes të shalëve
Që ma mirë t’u ruhej fjalëve!

Frrup! Frrup! Frrup mezi arriti
Iu ngroh zemra, iu ngroh shpirti!
çfarë arome, oh ç’ deodorant!
S’kishte lesh !… interesant!?…
Pleshti ndenji diversant !!!!


Aj soj vendit i preferuar
Për dreq leshin e kish rruar!
Ndaj dhe Pleshti mbet i habitur
Që ai vend, s’kish lesh të rritur!

Ban vaki,- mendoj i shkreti,
Ndoshta këto… i ka pushteti!
Dhe e zuri pa e kuptuar
Gjumi i embël, në lesh të rruar!

Pa kaluar as gjysëm e natës
Sheh një endërr i turbulluar
Që leshverdhës, oh të ngratës
I vjen mjekrra lesh pa rruar…

I del gjumi plesht fatziut
Dhe gjen vehten për çudi
M’u tek mjekrra e njeriut
Wischy, Brandy e Raki!

Dreq o punë, - tha, - po këtu isha
Ndaj kërkova transferim!
Vërtet leshin nuk e kisha!
Ama kisha Qeverin!


S’e kuptonte plesht hajvani
Se ku ishte në fakt sekreti!
Për një plesht digjet jorgani
Rruhet leshi, e  jo Pushteti!

Ndaj ky plesht qe u zhgenjye
Dhe kujtoj se gjet xhehnetin.
Nga kish ardhur na u kthye
S’kruhej dot…ai  me Pushtetin!



Shtator 2003





Koha e maskarenjve...

Kur në një vend 30 dialektesh
Lirohen qentë nga zinxhiri
Më kot or mik i shton përpjekjet
Të njohësh të keqin nga i miri… 

dhe s’di ç’të bësh e ku të futesh.
Të rrish në shtrat a të gjezdisësh
Udhëkryq i parë, gabon dhe ngutesh
Hutuar rri s’di nga t’ia nisësh.

Të marrësh majtas të zë mallkimi
Të futesh djathtas nuk ke kurajë
Të pëlcet gjoksi dhe nga trishtimi
Gjith qënia yte shpërthen në vajë…

Virusi i egër i një zhgënjimi
Të zë për fyti të asfikson
Kudo në shpirt strehon trishtimi
Dhe nostalgjija zë mbretëron.

Ah ta marrë dalli se ç’kohë që erdhi
Ishim më mirë kur ishim keq
Mbi njeri tjetrin gjith mllefin derdhim
“e dija shenjt …më doli dreq!”

ky monolog tek gjithsejcili 
kalon në ankth, në angushti
të shkel me këmbë dhe ai kopili
që s’ka mbiemër, baba dhe shpi…

por vjen në skenë si anonim
se mbrapa tij qëndron një klan
dhe është razi mbi Shqipërin
të ndezi zjarret si flakadan

ky edepsëz me zell zagari
që mbijeton fal prej shkërdhenjve
merr dhe kolltuk qeveritari
se erdhi kohë e maskarenjve!...

Në u ngritshin njerzit me buzën plasur
Do shëmbet shteti i barkmëdhenjëve.
Nëse VIRTYTI gjen portat hapur
Do shporret koha e maskarenjëve!............maj 2002


KU PO SHKON NENA SHQIPËRI?!…

Shkuan shekuj e shkuan mote
endé sot nuk din nga shkon.
Fatkeqsitë e kësaj Bote
Në Shqypni veç i takon.

Rrugë pa rrugë në Shqipëri
Benza, kurva, vijnë e shkojnë
Veç hajduta në Qeveri
pensionista që mallkojnë…

Vend që s’ka Ligje dhe Norma
(nga Athina erdh’ Kushtetuta)…
Vit për vit shpikin reforma(!)
“Dje m’a fute,…sot t’a futa!…”

Vend ku vidhet historija
Origjina e kombit tim!
Vend ku ngrihet qeverija
Të rrëzojë…Shqipërinë(?)

Vend ku vidhet edhe Vota
Vend ku FJALA vetë ka vdekur
Vend që nuk e qas as Bota
Vend me pleq që nuk jane pjekur…

Vend ku Lajmi i gënjeshtër
Qarkullon si i vërtetë…
Vend ku qelbet kërmë e vjetër
Vend pa Rend, pa Dritë, pa Jetë…

Vend ku çezma e pallatit
Nuk nxjerr ujë por lang fekalesh…
Vend ku vjen hajduti i fshatit
Dhe blegrin me jehon malesh.

Vend ku vjen Cjapi me Zile
Dhe mbush rrugët me kakërdhi
Vend ku shitet krimi me kile
Ku nuk thuret një poezi…

Ku gjëmojnë kangët jevgjite
Herë me dajre herë me buzuq
“Moj rrospi sa shpejt m’u rrite!
Pse m’i lyve thonjt e kuq?…”

Rri pa gjumë me netë të tëra
Psherëtij në pafundsi…
Të shoh ZONJË i fal të tëra
Ku po shkon Nëna Shqipëri?!
Qershor 2002



Streha ime...
Mbështetu shpirt në supin tim
Mbështete kokën po deshe fli.
Unë endrrën tënde nuk do ta prish
Prap kur të zgjohesh bëjmë dashuri

E dua jetën, por jo pa ty!
Dhe nuk kam frikë nga xhelozija!
Me të shikohem unë sy më sy
Se jam strehuar tek dashurija.

Ndjehem shumë ngrohtë në gjirin tënd
Një çast largohesh, mbytem në mallë
Mungesa jote, gjithmon më trëmb
Vrapoj drejt teje, vij si e marrë.


shtator 2007 Diber e Madhe

----------


## Guri i Kuq

T`u rritë ndera ....o Agim Doçi !

----------


## riza2008

Kam kenaqesine qe kete liber e kam tashme ne bibloteken time personale dhe e kam lexuar me teper kenaqesi kete vellim dhe se mora vesh kur me del faqja e fundit e librit atehere e ngrita koken lart dhe thash:Sa shpejt mbaroi.Vertet shume mbreselenes per te gjithe ata qe e admirojne poezine.Me kete rast dua ta uroj poetin e mirnjohur Z.A.Doçi  :macka: ete te gjate dhe mos tu ndalte pena gjat gjithe jetes tende.Me teper respekt Riza Çato

----------


## cool_shqype

pune e bukur dhe ju lutem pranoni edhe pergezimet e mia z. Agim
mund tju them pa frike se jeni Cajupi i diteve tona...

----------


## Agim Doçi

*ju Falenderoj Te Gjitheve. Jeni Tejet Dashamires. Po Pergatis Vellimin E Dyte. Tek Ai Vellim Sejcili Prej Jush Do Te Gjej Vetvehten.
Perqafime Dhe Urime Te Sinqerta Te Gjitheve*

----------


## saura

> Zoti Agim 
> Te pershendes per poezine e bukur qe na sjell.
> KURRE ndjnjat s do te mundin te na i privatizojne.Nuk jam poet por pelqej poezin pelqej lirne ,pelqej shqiptarine. 
> 
> Poezine se shesim
> Po te duan u japim gishtin e mesit


Uuuaaaaa,hahahaha,ç'fare jane keto llafe ? 
Sa e ngjashme me muzen e Agimit ....
Ju pershendes te dyve ....


Ps.Gimi shume te bukure te lutem sille dhe njehere ate poezin e çajupit 
''Elegji ne pleqeri per te shkreten djaleri''.....

----------


## prenceedi

Komplimente Agim.........
Poezi me nje gjuhe te thjeshte..............popullorce






> Të na falë Adolf Hitleri!
> Të na falë dhe Musolini!
> Nanën ku t‘a ketë Enveri!
> NATOOO!!!…Nanën ku t‘a kini!
> Që çliruat Ne!
> Hajde dru me pre!


Ketu ke plotesisht te drejte..................per fat te keq!!!!!!!!!!

*hajde dru me preeeeeeeeee*

----------


## brunilda_it

> _Ndjehem shumë ngrohtë në gjirin tënd
> Një çast largohesh, mbytem në mallë
> Mungesa jote, gjithmon më trëmb
> Vrapoj drejt teje, vij si e marrë._


Bukur dhe teper natyrshem  keto vargje ne krijimtarine tuaj te larmishme !
Nje liber qe vertet eshte per te ardhur keq te mungoje ne biblioteken time, 
por shpresoj qe se shpejti do te jem dhe une pjese e fleteve te tij !

Ne kete risi komente-urimesh pranoni dhe SUKSESET e mia per vargjet tuaja !
Edhe njehere Urime dhe Suksese Gimi !

----------


## agas

I lexoj me etje dhe deshire poezite dhe shkrimet e z.Agim Doci.Me ngjallin jo vetem kenaqesine qe te shkakton dicka artistike,por ndjej edhe nje ngrohtesi ne zemer se nuk jane te paket shqiptaret qe e duan dhe e respektojne kete vend te bekuar nga zoti.Falemnderit z.Agim Doci per atdhetarizmin e treguar.Je vertet nje ikone e patriotizmit nga duhet te marrin shembull rinia e sotme shqiptare.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Komplimeten Agimi i Docëve!

Kjo është puna jote , dhe këte e bën si duhet kur don ta bësh si duhet.

Poezia e parë ishte shumë e qëlluar, komplimente.

Mos u merr me politik o Gimi , knaqi njerëzit me vargje të bukura!*

*Nuk mund të bëhesh ai që nuk je, prandaj rri aty ku je, dhe vepro kështu sic bëre në këtë temë. Këshillë vëllazërore !*

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
*BAC, U KRYMB , CDO DITË E MA SHUMË PO LARGOHEMI NGA AJO QË TI KE FLIJUAR VETEN!
HASA ME HOXHË E BABA ËSHTË TU E BO KOSOVEN SI ZULLULAND!*

----------


## Agim Doçi

TI KILI MERTURI. FALEM NDERIT PER "KESHILLAT"...SA TE JEM GJALLE DO MERREM ME POLITIKE KOMBETARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NUK JAM PENG I POLITI-KUAJVE.........!!!!!!!!
KETO VARGJE PER TE KUPTUAR QE KA DHE  POETE ME TE MIRE NGA UNE QE MERREN ME POLITIKE.

Ore miq, pa më thoni ku qëndron sekreti!?
Sa herë që dal i vetëm, udhëve të Tiranës
Plot bukuroshe çuçurisin: - ky është ai poeti?
Unë ec i shkujdesur buzë përroit të Lanës.

Madje ndonjera syresh, me laps e me fletore
Më ndal dhe më kërkon një firmë, një dedikim?..
“Jam adhuruesia e juaj, me origjinë prej Vlore...”
buzëqesh DHE nënshkruaj   me emrin tim Agim.

“Ua professor më falni, nuk jeni Pandush Laço,
më falni u ngatrrova, ju jeni Arben Duka!...”
Besomëni qesh dhe qaj, taman si një palaço
Është rritur çmimi i prasit, madje është rritur buka

----------

